# Ziwipeak Help



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

I just recived two .8oz free samples of ziwipeak venison. My girls are on totw and we're very happy with it and really have no need to switch, but I do like the idea of raw feeding without the hassle (I'm a vegetarian so handling raw meat grosses me out lol).

Because of the price of ziwipeak I'm thinking of only feeding it once a day OR on the weekends, would this defeat the benefits though?

The girls are 5 months, 4.6lbs and 6.1lbs and the eat about 1/8 cup, 3 times a day. For lunch I normally add a small spoon of canned pumpkin, some nupro and a squirt of salmon oil. They also get grain free treats a few times a day, or a few pieces of kibble as treats.

Here's what their scoop looks like for each meal...

















Now given that, how much ziwipeak should the be feed for each meal?
Thanks


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I also received an 8oz sample of venison in the mail a few days ago! I haven't opened it yet; I am not sure what I'm doing with it yet. Might just put it in my dogs emergency kit and if it gets to close to the expiration date let them have it as treats.

It's kinda hard to balance out multiple different dog foods; since the feeding guidelines will be different for each one. If you just want to feed it once a day; I would feed 1/3 less (since you said you feed 3x daily) of the Taste of The Wild; and for the Ziwi Meal feed 1/3 the daily feeding suggestion. It doesn't seem like it would be much though; since the daily amount for a 6.6lb dog is only .66 of a scoop.. so a third of that would only be .22 of a scoop. If you ask me that's such a small amount anyway; i would probably advise just using it as a "kibble topper" for each meal, as opposed to feeding it alone for a meal. If you did that, you would just maybe reduce the kibble by a tablespoon or so and sprinkling a teaspoon of Ziwi over it. It sounds like such small amounts; but when dividing it over 3 meals it really isn't that much. 
Can I ask why you feed the canned pumpkin every day? Here, I keep it frozen in cubes and just dish it out as a treat when one of the dogs has an upset tummy. Since it can work for both diarrhea and constipation it is excellent to have on hand; but I'm not sure I understand the point of feeding it every day. I don't think nutritionally it offers much; just the fiber and water content can help ease stomach issues. But I don't know that it'd be worth using daily.
Anyway my best advice after all this rambling LOL would be to decide on an adjustment; whether replacing a meal entirely or just reducing each meal a bit and sprinkling it as a topper; and then weigh each dog at the beginning. Every week or so, check their weights again to see how they are handling it; and adjust accordingly. You may find that even though your dogs might weigh the same, they have very different metabolisms and what might make one dog chubby, may not be enough for the other. That's why I don't usually go by feeding guidelines... I do agree you should know how much they are getting daily; but I think it takes some trial and error of monitoring their intake & weights before you can truly determine what's enough for each dog.
Good luck! And let me know how they like it! I got this free sample and I just have it on my counter so I can see it and be all excited I have it (yes I'm THAT nerdy of a dog lover; you can't find ZP anywhere around here so I'd have to order it) but I don't want to open the seal until I know how I'm going to utilize it haha!
And FWIW, even at such small amounts I don't think anything is 'too little' to get the benefits. TOTW is awesome food anyway; and ZP is basically a step above it so I believe they will still be able to utilize the benefits. 
If you are looking for other little ways to improve your dogs health; I'll also be one to suggest feeding a raw bone just twice a week or so. It does amazing things for small dogs teeth; and I think all of us have seen somewhere how bad small dogs teeth can get. Anesthesia scares me more than anything for my dogs; and I will never put mine under for a dental and should never have to. Even those who aren't raw-feeders will toss out a chicken neck to their dogs (they are perfectly chihuahua sized, so if you can find them at your grocer you won't have to really do much "handling,") and reap the benefits of dental health.
Ok I think I went on enough random tangents... LOL..sorry, in a weird mood today!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Once again, I agree wholeheartedly with Kat! 

I am also perplexed about the pumpkin. We have it to use for tummy issues only. 

Of course it will not negate any benefits to mix it. ZP is an outstanding food. It can be a kibble topper, a sub for kibble or a sub if aw is not available or if you have run out of food. I also use ZP as treats and for training because they can be torn up into smaller pieces.

I am still feeding my girls as puppies. They are 14 months, 13 months and 10 months. They weigh 3.7, 3.7 and 3.25. They are each maintaining weight appropriately for their body so I will until that changes. They each get about 1/3 scoop (ZP's scoop) 2x/day. That is a bit less than 1/4 cup 2x/day.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you both do much for your replies!!! I really appreciate the help.

I started using the pumpkin when Olive was having tummy issues, they both loved it so much I decided it couldn't hurt to add a bit to one of their meals a day. I might cut it out completely though and just save the cans I have for when they need it.

I like the idea od using ziwipeak as a topper or mixing it with their kibble. I do ocationaly ad some Natural Balance turkey and potato grain free roll as a topping to a meal, maybe I'll use the ziwipeak instead. 

I've given them a few pieces as treats and they love it, but then again they'll eat anything lol


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I started using it as a kibble topper. They ate the ZP first and then the kibble. 
Mine LOOOOOOVE their ZP!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

My Chi's ( 2kg ) eats 40grms a day each
My bigger chi (3kg) eats 60grms a day

I also give my chi's 1/2 a spoon of pumpkin a day and my pugs a spoonfull a day!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Mine LOOOOOOVE their ZP!



So do my lot!! It's the only thing that sorted out my Fizzy's tummy, now I'm just trying to get more weight on him


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Cream Chi's said:


> So do my lot!! It's the only thing that sorted out my Fizzy's tummy, now I'm just trying to get more weight on him


Same with Hope's tummy. Chronic colitis until the ZP. Glad that seems to be months behind us. 
ZP put weight right on my wee one so maybe it will for him. She went from 2 lbs. 15 oz. (1.3 kg) to 3.25 lbs. (1.48 kg) in like a month on ZP. Breeder told me that she was a light eater but now the girl is a piggy! haha!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

I hope it helps for Fizzy Dave, one day he just got a really bad tummy (bad poo/sick) I took him straight to vet, a week after medication he was still no better.. Started him on ZP and his tummy is 'sorted' he has had B12 jabs (one a week for last 5 weeks) and lots of blood tests, last week he had lost another 50grms in weight  he is back at vets tomorrow!

(I'm still worrried sick)


I've also been giving my Kirby Kid a few bits of ZP with each of his meals and he is doing ok (he has EPI so is on medication etc) I'd like to get him on it too


----------

